# Test E & Tren E Cycle Thoughts



## Beefcakester (Nov 2, 2011)

So I'm planning on running test e for 12 weeks and tren e for 10 weeks but can't seem to decide on the correct dosage. 
Initially i wanted to run the test at 750mg a week and tren at 400 mg a week, but i have been reading about running tren higher than test. I was considering running the test at 400mg a week and tren at 600mg a week. Does anyone have experience with both doses? Thoughts? Advice? My stats are below.

*1) Age-*25
*2) Weight and Percent BodyFat-*217 lbs@ 12% bf
*3) Years of Consistant Training experience-*7 years
*4) Previous Cycle experience-* 10 week cycle. Test E @500mgs a week and tbol for 4 weeks at 30mgs a day.
10 week cycle- Test prop/tren a/mast @50mgs ed.
*5) Training routine and Diet- *Training varies but generally consists of many of the basic compound lifts. 5 day split with cardio three days a week.
Diet is decent but could definitely be better. Usually gets better while on cycle. Mostly eating chicken and red meats for my protein, oats and brown rice for carbs, and natty pb and salmon for fats. I also drink a couple times a month.
*6) Cycle Goals- *I'd like to be able to drop into single digit bf% and maintain muscle mass but i wont be mad at putting on any extra lean mass.

Also, what do you think about throwing in eq at 400mgs a week for the entire cycle?


----------



## GT 500 (Nov 2, 2011)

everyone have their own opinion some say run tren high and some say test sshould be the base for all cycles   thier is no real evidence for both claims ,
but you should add the eq it will help with your appetite because tren will kill it


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 2, 2011)

Well before deciding on running tren higher, (which I recommend ) How did you react to tren ace when you cycled it? What was the dose and protocol?


----------



## RoidRage9 (Nov 2, 2011)

be prepared for trouble sleeping. i takes me at least an hour to go to sleep and then i wake up ever hour or two all the time. I dont mind the crazy dreams because most of them are  like this LOL.


----------



## Beefcakester (Nov 2, 2011)

With the tren ace the only side effects i really dealt with were insomnia around week 8, tren cough after 3 weeks, and slight lack of energy after 6 weeks or so. I was running the tren ace at 350mgs a week for the first 4 weeks then 400mgs a week for the following 6 weeks.
Oh and i also did every day injects


----------



## RoidRage9 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hear ED injects instead of EOD injects with tren A is suppossed to help cut down on the sides.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 3, 2011)

Beefcakester said:


> With the tren ace the only side effects i really dealt with were insomnia around week 8, tren cough after 3 weeks, and slight lack of energy after 6 weeks or so. I was running the tren ace at 350mgs a week for the first 4 weeks then 400mgs a week for the following 6 weeks.
> Oh and i also did every day injects



Okay seems you respond pretty well to tren, If the above is accurate I would run your tren higher than test this go around.

Keep in mind that Tren Enanthate is a bit different than Ace, for one its a much longer ester and will take some time to actually "kick" and if sides do become unmanageable you have a 10-13 day clear period after stopping.

I would run your cycle like so, and leave EQ out, since your trying to drop BF EQ may not help becasue of its appetite increasing properties. Instead add some Proviron, and possibly some Var or Tbol, and Clen 2 on 2 off.

1-12 Test E/C - 400mg/wk
1-10 Tren E - 600mg/wk
1-12 Proviron - 50mg/ed
1-5 Tbol 60mg/ed
1-12 Clen 80-120mcg/ed 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


Edit: Also Grab you some Caber and start that week 4 @ .5mg twice weekly, along side Aromasin week 1 at 12.5-25mg eod


----------



## Beefcakester (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed advice OSL


----------

